# Question about feeding pigs eggs



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

I am going to have A LOT of eggs starting mid summer and I was thinking that while I was building up customers for my egg selling business, that pigs would like all the left overs. If I was to feed pigs eggs, is there an amount that is too much?? Should I cook the eggs before I fed it to them? Has anyone here ever given pigs eggs?? I konw they have eaten one or two here and there but what would they do for 50?? (two 8 month old females) Would it be fine? THey will be hopefully bred by the time my eggs are rolling in. Suggestions? advice? experiences?


----------



## Tam319 (Jan 6, 2007)

Good question!! I'd like to add another if you don't mind. I was wondering if the folks that feed eggs feed them whole and raw. When we had our dogs on the raw diet we fed the shells (ground). Just wondering if you could do the same with pigs.

Thanks,


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

I have given my pigs occasional eggs and i just toss the whole egg in. The pigs get all our left over food and that includes egg shells. I have been doing it the whole 6 months I have had them and i have never had any problems. I knew they could have eggs, I just wasn't sure if there is a limit they should have. I dont want any pigs with heart attacks or anything lol. They are not long term pigs though so I dont think it would likely matter in that aspect. Maybe if i was doing it for several years it might start to pose a problem but then again maybe not. It takes many years for a human to get too much collesteral (spelling bad) to where it causes heart problems. Pigs seem to want to eat just about everything. I know they certainly love it if a chicken leaves an egg in their pathway too.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

You can feed them whole & raw, shell and all. Crunch :1pig: , Crunch :1pig: LOL. No need to cook them. Don't know how much is too much, I suppose you can have too much of a good thing with anything.


----------



## vancom (May 5, 2006)

We would always toss in a few eggs with each feeding. Raw, shell and all. Once we fed over a dozen--no ill effects were noted. Man, we had great pigs. We are skipping this year as we are working on eating the two we raised and we are getting 1/2 of a grass-fed beeve (love that word: "beeve") so the freezer will be full. But then we are heading back out to raise up another two piggies.

We also fed goat milk (2 quarts a day) and alfalfa once the goats picked through it.

Vanessa


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

We have fed whole, raw eggs to our pigs also. We used to smash them on the ground and watch them slurp up the whites but then we started leaving them in the shell and they're roll them around in their mouth before crunching it. We fed goat milk also. We fermented their whole oats & wheat in the goat milk, until the grains began to swell and then fed it. Pigs love kefir too :1pig:


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

thank you bunches!!

Any idea how much 50 eggs a day would replace cup wise to hog feed pellets? I want to have some sort of idea when I tell dh that he should let me raise the pigs up more and breed them and how the chickens will help support and feed them and take a little strain off the feed bill LOL


----------



## jimandpj (Feb 8, 2006)

We also feed eggs to our pot belly pigs. My boys have a great time throwing their "egg grenades" into the pig pasture. I don't know how much the eggs would replace of the grain, but each egg is supposed to have 6 grams of protein. That may help you to figure it out a little.

PJ


----------



## piker (Feb 14, 2007)

Our 2 gilts eat eggs everday. I dump them in the pen but my wife feeds each one at a time!


----------

